# Well, Alfie had his first show!



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Alfe, Deb and I went to the Balston Spa, NY show today and will be going again tomorrow. This was Alfie's first dog show. He did well, didn't act nervous but was just unsure of what was expected. He did not move with the normal 'bounce and fun' he has done, but he held his tail up nicely and was not afraid of anything. We had one white male in our class, 9-12 month old, and he won. There was a black puppy 6-9 month old that won winners dog and Best Opposite Sex. This was with 10 dogs and 11 bitches with 1 dog, 1 bitch champions. This black boy was GORGEOUS!!!

We took lots of video's and photos at the show. I have not set the videos on my computer yet so don't have anything to share yet, but will later. We will be going there again tomorrow, Debbie will be showing him then, and we will get more pics/videos. 

We have two more shows next weekend in Fitchburg, MA. Then I will be putting Alfie into a conti for his next shows in November. Right now he is heavy in the pack/neck but I don't want to clip it back like the white male in our class had as it is a stinker to grow, especially on a silver! So, the conti will be coming up!!! 

Will share pics and videos either tomorrow night or Sunday, depending on how tired I am tomorrow night.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Good luck tomorrow! Would love to know names of the black and white dogs.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Yea for Alfie's first show! Can't wait to see photos and videos.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

YAY Alfie!!! First show under his belt! Looking forward to seeing the pics and videos!


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Results

here are results of Fri show


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Alfie is going to look so good in a conti. Hope he did well today pics, pics, pics...please


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

tintlet said:


> Results
> 
> here are results of Fri show


_
Thanks Tintlet! We have been so busy that we haven't gotten to the videos and photos but will get them on soon._


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Trying to wait patiently for the videos and photos!:couch2:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

amerique2 said:


> Trying to wait patiently for the videos and photos!:couch2:


_I will post the photos tonight for you....: )
_


----------

